# Genios vs. Secretos



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Have any of you had both the Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios and Secretos? I'm hoping you may be able to provide a comparison (beyond the physical size difference, natch) of the two. I have a box of the Secretos and I really, really enjoyed the one I just sampled. I'm trying to decide if I just stick with them or jump to the larger Genios. If the flavor is comparable or even better, I'd prefer the larger vitola.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Honestly, the secretos is streets ahead. The flavors shine in the smaller vitola, its a bit more muddled in the larger size. Both are good though, and if you liked the secretos you'll like the larger vitola as well.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with Derek. Although the Secretos will need at least 5 years to really shine. I have found the larger vitolas to be meh, but the Secretos I can just tell that with time there wil be something special there.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks to you both for the quick reply! The lesson I take from this is two-fold: (1) buy another box of Secretos and age them, and (2) buy a box of Genios and smoke them! LOL

...and I thought it was an either/or proposition. Silly Googler.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

lol It is never "that easy".


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

True story.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CigarGoogler said:


> Have any of you had both the Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios and Secretos? I'm hoping you may be able to provide a comparison (beyond the physical size difference, natch) of the two. I have a box of the Secretos and I really, really enjoyed the one I just sampled. I'm trying to decide if I just stick with them or jump to the larger Genios. If the flavor is comparable or even better, I'd prefer the larger vitola.


Smaller cigars always age quicker that being said they are pricy so before you leap. Try a 3 or 5 pack or some places have singles.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The Secretos are just coming around. The Magicos are turning but not there yet even though they are enjoyable. The Genios need another 3 years IMHO.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

There are better Cohibas for the money imho. Siglo 2s come to mind if you want a lot of flavor in a small package.

The sweetness of the wrapper throws me every time I smoke from the Maduro 5 line. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> There are better Cohibas for the money imho. Siglo 2s come to mind if you want a lot of flavor in a small package.
> 
> The sweetness of the wrapper throws me every time I smoke from the Maduro 5 line. I'm not sure why.


But did the OP ask for an alternative linea Bob?
I'm not trying to be an ass though I see much malignancy towards this linea. Siglo 2s are a great smoke I agree but not involved in this discussion really.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

bpegler said:


> There are better Cohibas for the money imho. Siglo 2s come to mind if you want a lot of flavor in a small package.
> 
> The sweetness of the wrapper throws me every time I smoke from the Maduro 5 line. I'm not sure why.


I have no doubt that is true, but it is the sweetness that is intriguing to me. That said, believe me when I say that I have had and will continue to try more of the line. There are none others like the Maduro 5 line though.

I appreciate the advice, all the same!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smaller cigars always age quicker that being said they are pricy so before you leap. Try a 3 or 5 pack or some places have singles.


This is a great point to consider. I'll have to do some more searching. Currently, the vendor that I have used and trust only sells boxes. Time for an adventure, I guess!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

CigarGoogler said:


> I have no doubt that is true, but it is the sweetness that is intriguing to me. That said, believe me when I say that I have had and will continue to try more of the line. There are none others like the Maduro 5 line though.
> 
> I appreciate the advice, all the same!


If you like that sweet taste, and want to branch out a tad, have you tried the HdM petite piramides, the EL from last year? A fairly complex smoke with some aging potential I believe.

Of course, Warren is right I'm not a huge fan of the Maduro 5s. I certainly tried to be, but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> If you like that sweet taste, and want to branch out a tad, have you tried the HdM petite piramides, the EL from last year? A fairly complex smoke with some aging potential I believe.
> 
> Of course, Warren is right I'm not a huge fan of the Maduro 5s. I certainly tried to be, but it just didn't work for me.


Many seasoned Cuban Cigar smokers are not fans i personally don't like them either. They are not the standard Cohiba profile and taste more non Cuban than Cuban. I find many coming over from non Cubans like them very much! Don't let us FOG's discourage you enjoy!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

bpegler said:


> If you like that sweet taste, and want to branch out a tad, have you tried the HdM petite piramides, the EL from last year? A fairly complex smoke with some aging potential I believe.
> 
> Of course, Warren is right I'm not a huge fan of the Maduro 5s. I certainly tried to be, but it just didn't work for me.


Now...there is one I haven't tried. I've added the HdM Petite Piramides to my "to try" list! Thank you for that recommendation.

As for the M5's, I completely understand why many wouldn't appreciate the flavor. It is certainly unique. I tried it because I was able to get 10 for a decent price and I am a huge NC maduro fan. I really wanted to try a CC maduro--assuming that it was quite a different animal--and I was rewarded with a cigar I liked quite a bit. The great thing was that I wasn't in for too many or too much money if I didn't like them.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many seasoned Cuban Cigar smokers are not fans i personally don't like them either. They are not the standard Cohiba profile and taste more non Cuban than Cuban. I find many coming over from non Cubans like them very much! Don't let us FOG's discourage you enjoy!


No worries here! As I said, it isn't my first Cohiba and I didn't expect the standard Cohiba profile, but I did get a stick I liked. I still ask opinions because I want them, but I always remember: This is free advice, and you get what you pay for. :laugh:

Seriously, I know what I like...and I smoke it. I also LOVE to hear other opinions, and this thread has been a great example for why that is. You FOGs don't scare me...it's hard to get pissed about good peeps with a lot of experience who are willing to share their thoughts. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CigarGoogler said:


> Seriously, I know what I like...and I smoke it. I also LOVE to hear other opinions, and this thread has been a great example for why that is. You FOGs don't scare me...it's hard to get pissed about good peeps with a lot of experience who are willing to share their thoughts.
> 
> Thanks guys!


LOL. Good attitude Trevyn, I like.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LOL. Good attitude Trevyn, I like.


I agree, nice to see good attitudes! :thumb:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I for one enjoy the Genios to the tune of a one box purchase with no refill.. It isn't like any other Havana-it takes till after the first third to open up-being the CC snob that i've become the first third imho is as close to a NC as i'll ever get..I do enjoy the Secretos with a strong cup of coffee in the morning--however once they are gone they too will not get reordered--many better sticks for your money to buy at better prices.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I am smoking through boxes of 08 Genios and Secretos and both are excellent. Having said that, I find that Secretos are waaaaay better young than the Genios. If your looking to try 2012 stock and want to smoke them young then go with the Secretos.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> The Secretos are just coming around. The Magicos are turning but not there yet even though they are enjoyable. The Genios need another 3 years IMHO.


Are you talking about original release (07)? Or another vintage. Just curious, see my previous post.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Are you talking about original release (07)? Or another vintage. Just curious, see my previous post.


Yes Jeff, the 07 boxes. Just one man's opinion. 

I do have some 08 secretos though & on your recommendation I may just have to fire one of those soon.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I had both... young mind you and just thought damn this is too expensive for a cohiba. As bpegler said there are better cohibas for your money. Dont shoot me JMO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bunner said:


> I had both... young mind you and just thought damn this is too expensive for a cohiba. As bpegler said there are better cohibas for your money. Dont shoot me JMO.


You are entitled to your opinion just like anyone else on here!
Don't let recent unpleasantness divert you from the forum.
All is well!


----------

